# Absinthe FO - NG vs Day-Star



## photoshadows (Aug 29, 2011)

I have the Absinthe FO from NG and I LOVE it, but it is tends to rice a bit and discolors to a light tan. Since Day-Star has brought back their Absinthe, I was wondering if anyone has tried both and if they smell similar and if Day-Star's behaves better? Any thoughts in general on Day-Star's Absinthe would be great too. Thanks!

-Christine


----------



## agriffin (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm wondering how Daystar's is also...so I'll be watching.


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 29, 2011)

I have both. They are similar, but I like NG's better. I soaped it cool and didn't gel.


----------



## NancyRogers (Aug 31, 2011)

I haven't tried Daystar's version, but NG's doesn't smell anything like real Absinthe to me.  Way way too much cinnamon.  I didn't use it in soap, but made a soy candle with it.  The hot and cold throw is amazing.  It smells like something you'd burn at the Holidays.  Not a bad scent, just not real Absinthe.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

I have not tried Day Star, but the NG one smells so yummy. I don't think the alcohol really has any smell at all - it just smells like alcohol, lol. I guess if you put it in something fruity then it may have a smell, but just straight liquor smells like, well, liquor. However the FO from NG smells very clean, almost like a woodsy version of Irish Spring Soap. Very yummy, I have been smelling the soaps I made last week every day


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 8, 2011)

Daystar's was a standard in my line for 2 years. When she discoed it I ordered the version from NG & it did not smell anything like Daystars. I chose to drop the scent from my line rather than to sub it for NGs.


----------



## photoshadows (Sep 11, 2011)

I ordered the DayStar version and it smells nothing like the NG version!    It definitely has a predominant Anise scent to it. It's nice, but I prefer NGs. It seems more complex, warm and comforting to me. I just wish it didn't rice on me! Grrr. Oh well. At least it seems to be fixable ricing   Thanks for everyone's opinions!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 11, 2011)

Is Daystar stocking it again?


----------



## photoshadows (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes DayStar has Absinthe available again. I believe it's back for good this time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Daystar's was a standard in my line for 2 years. When she discoed it I ordered the version from NG & it did not smell anything like Daystars. I chose to drop the scent from my line rather than to sub it for NGs.



What is the difference in smell? Can you describe the DS one? I can understand not wanting to sub, if they smell nothing alike. I got a bunch of FO samples to try (2 oz) from NG and while some of them smell divine and heavenly, other ones smell horrid and nasty.


----------



## Shar (Sep 20, 2011)

I've never tried daystars version but just soaped the NG version a few days ago and it riced on me, and had to slam it in the mold :evil: Smells Awesome and strong in my curing bars though and I think it's gonna be fine, just make sure you soap cool temps and don't discount the water and be prepared to work fast with this one. Definitely worth it imo..I used 1 oz.ppo. like 'em strong..


----------



## Moonblossom (Sep 22, 2011)

I just ordered this as one of the samples on sale I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## photoshadows (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah NG's Absinthe can be a bit of a pain to deal with. It always seems to rice on me which is why I was curious if DayStar's smelled anything like it. Since it doesn't and I much prefer the NG version-I have no idea which actually smells more like ACTUAL Absinthe, but NG's is SO good I don't care!-I'm willing to deal with the ricing. I try to soap it as cool as I can and add the FO AFTER I'm done w/color and anything else special I might be doing or adding. It starts ricing right away (I start everything else as soon as I see any signs of trace) and I stick blend it just a little longer so that it's smooth again, pour real quickly and I haven't had any trouble yet.


----------



## paillo (Oct 24, 2011)

i just soaped with Daystar's Absinthe. a remarkably well-behaved fragrance. it didn't accelerate and didn't rice. (i soaped cool and used just a wire whisk, took forever even to get to trace, i would suspect very safe with a stick blender.)

much, much more anise than NG's, and a hint of citrus. very clean. swirled some blue poppy seeds and anise seeds into the top.

NG's is, as someone said, more warm and comforting imho. but daystar's is cerebral, focused and somehow gets into my head and senses more and is more lasting -- which is exactly what i would expect the real thing does (not that i've been fortunate enough to ever encounter the real thing  )

will wait 'til tomorrow to see if it discolors (did an apple green mica combo with hallucinogenic dayglo green embeds). can't wait to see how it turns out!

apropos of nothing, i got some of daystar's sacred tranquility fo -- think i bought the last of it -- omigod, is this stuff tranquility to the max. more than lavender for me. love it so much i also made it into candles and sachets. i may not sell it though, may keep it just for me


----------

